# Okay...am I honestly just weird?



## Flowers (Feb 11, 2012)

*Introverted*: 67	*Intuitive:* 88	*Thinking:* 75 *Perceiving*: 11



Qualitative analysis of your type formula

You are:
distinctively expressed introvert
very expressed intuitive personality
distinctively expressed thinking personality
slightly expressed perceiving personality





^ Well, it's true.


----------



## kingdavidANC (Aug 2, 2011)

Yep. You're probably going to spontaneously combust due to a very expressed level of weirdness.


----------



## Zdorobot (Dec 19, 2010)

Wow what a weirdo. If you were ENTP you'd be way less weird, but you're INTP and therefore weird. 

Wait, maybe I got that wrong. Am I just projecting? OH NO! I'M THE WEIRDO!?!?!?


----------



## Pete The Lich (May 16, 2011)

Yup.




kingdavidANC said:


> Yep. You're probably going to spontaneously combust due to a very expressed level of weirdness.


your signature reminds me of a fragmented disk drive


----------



## Flowers (Feb 11, 2012)

Hooray. I am so happy.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Flowers said:


> *Introverted*: 67	*Intuitive:* 88	*Thinking:* 75 *Perceiving*: 11
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's so weird about that? That you're either an INTP or INTJ?


----------



## Master of Visibility (Nov 5, 2011)

Kill it!!!! Kill it with fire!!!!


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

Master of Visibility said:


> Kill it!!!! Kill it with fire!!!!


Fine you yell I *Burninate*!


----------

